# 6 of Donald Trump's Favorite Recipes . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

6 of Donald Trump’s Favorite Recipes . . .

*http://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/donald-trumps-favorite-foods-6-recipes-you-can-try.html/?a=viewall*

Sounds mighty good !!!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Wow!! That's Deep!!! , I can see now that with such a appreciation for simple foods he'll not need chefs,Just line cooks for State Dinners . Saving the taxpayers $$$$$ .Good work Dave 

Again you have opened our eyes , because without you, we'd have never known. We can now all sleep soundly with the knowledge Dave is Out There,


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't violate #1, nothing commercial, no relationship with any owners, don't own what I post links about . . . 

As for #2, who is the "jerk" . . . A person who posts, or those who attack him, repeatedly ?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave you have serious issues. You need help


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunday was a Horrible Dave day.. I don't think he took his Meds.
Or skipped his therapy session with Dr Rydell


----------

